# General > Hobbies >  salmon fishing flies

## murr

have for sale on flies fireflies,allyshrimps etc all sizes other bits to having a clear out offers when seen 07900503791 or pm me cheers

----------


## hells_belle

have you any sea fishing tackle for sale?,,if so please pm me thanks :Grin:

----------

